# Dethleffs I 7870 2L



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

We are thinking about changing our Argos for a Dethleffs 7870, we would love a Burstner Elegance but the Dethleffs is a bit cheaper. Can anyone give us any info on this make. We are looking for a twin sofa lounge layout and a fixed bed over a garage.
Lindjan


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi ,
We had a dethleffs esprit 6844 but now its gone     , absolutley brilliant vans and very Rare in the uk and even Europe for that matter , built like the" preverbial **** house" or old hymers.

They dont often come up for sale very often and hold there money very well  But compared to Burstner there aint much in it especially the Elegance.

These vans come from an era long lost :lol: :lol: 8O when they were built strong with real wooden doors etc not flimsy cardboard, just try the Thump test -[if it breaks its no good] they both have the blown air with extra isolair heating [smaller pipes running through cupboards and floors etc so no cold spots.

we just bought a Burstner Delfin 695g which is good aswell , just whatch the payloads as they do variy. if its got the winter pack -rip there arm off

happy hunting


----------



## DollsHouse (Mar 30, 2010)

*Dethleffs I7870L*

We have a Dethleffs I7870L tandem axle and love it to bits. It has nearly everything we wished for and drives almost like a car...(a big car!) We had a KonTiki before which we rated highly but the build quality and equipment level on this beast is far superior. We also looked at a Burstner but felt at the time the Dethleffs was better. If we can answer any specific questions let us know. Happy hunting!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi 
We have a Dethleffs Esprit I 7870 L -Tag Axle 2004 

Never had any problems , the quality is 1st class and they have great floor plans thats we bought it.

Paul


----------



## Dayo (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi

We have a 2008 Dethleffs Esprit I7870L, absolutely brilliant except for the clutch, just not man enough for the job, Fiat are well aware of this but just won't own up, not like Toytoa This applies to Burstner and any other 4/5500kg motorhome with a 3.0 engine and manual g'box. :twisted: 

Anyway, we've done 18000 miles now and had no other problems that have let us down, all thanks to Dethleffs and Premier Motorhomes in Chichister (from where we brought it) up till now there service has been exceptional.  

You can even go to the Dethleffs factory in Germany each year with the Dethleffs club for a p..s up and a glass of wine!! :lol: 

John


----------



## dogphotographer (Apr 27, 2009)

We had looked at everything on the market that had the dinette/ side sofa and fixed rear bed over garage and we bought a 2002 dethleffs esprit globetrotter 2002 tag axle- LOVE IT!!!!

Now, in need of new rig as our is in the shop having the doors replaced after a sideswipe in a car park and we hate being off the road.. again I read and read and read and realised the Advantage A7871/2 Luxus was the answer to our prayers- found one at Johns Cross MHs in (you guessed it) Johns Cross - they are a delight to deal with and in one afternoon- visited and purchased our new toy.

Looking for that particular layout and wanting enough storage space for bits and stuff narrows down the field by a long way. 

We do lots of touring in both the UK and Europe all year round and I can honestly say we are always happy and comfy in our Dethleffs.


----------

